# Frenchies on preloved. Free to good home



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Preloved | two french lop eared rabbits free to good home for sale in Scholes Cleckheaton, Bradford, UK

Look a bit small for Frenchies to me :


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with you there, does look rather small.
Could be a dwarf lop rather than a Frenchie?

Edit- Noticed ad says 13 weeks old, would make a difference I expect.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

give them time to grow, im sure if you bun nap them now they will soon grow into big snuggly adult frenchies 

you know you want them :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> give them time to grow, im sure if you bun nap them now they will soon grow into big snuggly adult frenchies
> 
> you know you want them :lol:


:aureola: :aureola:

I havent asked about them, honest :aureola:

Going to see them tomorrow all being well


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think you have any control  very cute buns though!

What program did you use for your siggy?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I don't think you have any control  very cute buns though!
> 
> What program did you use for your siggy?


:lol: :aureola:

I made it on photobucket


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola: :aureola:
> 
> I havent asked about them, honest :aureola:
> 
> Going to see them tomorrow all being well


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
how did i know

might keep you distracted from bunny napping my lot for a wee while


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> how did i know
> 
> might keep you distracted from bunny napping my lot for a wee while


hahaha doubt that lil miss!! Im sure Sarah is doing this as a distraction :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hahaha doubt that lil miss!! Im sure Sarah is doing this as a distraction :laugh: :lol:


 noooo ooooo jyst as i was starting to think it was safe


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hahaha doubt that lil miss!! Im sure Sarah is doing this as a distraction :laugh: :lol:


shhhhhhhh 
Your not supposed to tell my secrets 



Lil Miss said:


> noooo ooooo jyst as i was starting to think it was safe


:aureola: :aureola:


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmmm ... Having a french lop myself I must say they look nothing like my Puddin?!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow that's tiny lol but tbh alot are born small if the litter is big and parents were small born.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> shhhhhhhh
> Your not supposed to tell my secrets


Oh sowwwy  :lol:


----------

